# 6/11 Mosquito BIG EYES



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Well it was tuff leaving the Berlin eye bite plus its so close to home..Thinking the Mosquito weed bite was near we decided to make the trip..After getting a few pM's from Fellow OGF members I knew it was on... Thanks guys i won't have went without the info i heard.

Red Head Brian and myself hit the lake around 6:45am..First 3 fish were SMALL perch...Small perch and weeds ...Hmmmmm.. Good combination.It wasn't long after that R.H.B landed the first eye ..A nice 24.5 .RHB started praying PLEASE PLEASE get it in the net...LOL...We were high fiveing and VERY PLEASED to have that as a first eye.....Never thought it was about to get one better.. 

Four pitches later i hung in to a HOG....I was one the praying then...Thing barely fit into the net..She wanted nothing to do with it. THANK YOU Brian..That was one fine netting job...My personal best Ohio INLAND eye to date. 27.5inches 8lb..9oz She going on the wall.

Well eyes kept coming in...another 20,16 and 15's 
Two bonus Pike at 30in..

All in DA WEEDS,...North end , Pikie bay area and the 2nd island

Threw and pitched a little of everything jigs,cranks,spinners


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish! Looks like an Erie trip instead of Mosquito with the quality of those fish. Congrats!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We're Still waiting on our invite Mike lol! Angie said you should be forced to turn in your gear for the rest of the summer! LOL Nice Haul guys! We're way jealous!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice job Mike!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice catch mike.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well well well i guess you can catch a fish or 2.lol. nice job fellas


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> well well well i guess you can catch a fish or 2.lol. nice job fellas


That's an understatement ! He's got my vote for angler of the month and possibly year!


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrads Mike on deciding to put that nice fish on the wall! We had one fun day at Old MO! We just keep on finding good fish. 
see you today at Westbranch.!$


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job! This has been a better than average year for BIG Walleyes at Mosquito. I hope the trend continues, there also seems to be a good base of smaller fish.
John


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good pics to remember for these guys who think Mosquito is just a put and take lake. The lake has some quality fish also.... if you know how! Great job guys!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

excellent job! that makes your trip worthwhile without a doubt.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow i gues they r biting on the north end.....man them fish are commiting suicide on the north end of the lake!.....nice job!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice work! I hope I can get up there next weekend.


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice fish Mike!!! Looks just like the stringer we pulled in from Atwood yesterday....Oh wait a minute...Atwood...I think I'm mixing up dreamland and reality!! haha! 

Definitely a great day on the lake for ya!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice day for sure. Now I have to decide and it will depend on weather, am I going to Erie or possibly make the trip to Mosquito. Thanks for sharing. What lure/bait did the best for you? I've been throwing mostly shad raps and big o's, and up until a week ago, that was fine.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

some very nice fish. We have had some luck in the weeds as well. Nothing like that though... Looks like a great day on the lake


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

very nice fish mike looks like that weed bite you told me about is going on


----------



## walipro (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice eyes, your boat a Red Tracker?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish...sounds like it was a fun day.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Double Wow!


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

nice catch..... Dad and I are going to try and haul some eyes in this coming week. So far all we have fished for has been crappies. 

Hope we have half that much of a haul.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.....700 plus veiws....Bet that North end was crowded this weekend...LOL..


----------



## eye-finder (Apr 1, 2007)

mike you are the man congrads on that sweeeeeeeet stringer of eyes i havent made it out much lately but hope to soon .keep beatin them up great pics hope to see ya the water great job


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice bunch of eyes


----------



## walipro (Feb 23, 2010)

just what we need, more people


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Thanks everyone.....700 plus veiws....Bet that North end was crowded this weekend...LOL..


Did you just make everyone go to the north end to free up some space on the south? We found a good little spot a couple weeks ago that was not being fished hard and once the word got out the next time I went there were 20 boats in a hundred yard circle.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

they left some for me ,5 eyes monday morning about 7am up north. I put a X on the spot.


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Man Mike we will never get in that bay again!!$


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Woah! Nice job Mike! I haven't been online in a few days but was thinking about Skeeter evening bite and saw your post. Congrats on the piggy. You'll have to post a pic when you get her mounted.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Redhead Brian said:


> Man Mike we will never get in that bay again!!$


Not worried....They will let us have our spot back when they see us coming..They are just keeping it warm until we return


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

that's awesome! Very nice fish for that lake for sure. I remember getting them on corkers there years back.
nice job!
BB>


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice fish man !


----------



## scotteye (Apr 12, 2010)

Way to go!!!! those are some great EYES


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow!! Nice job Mike! A day to remember for sure.


----------

